# cool big black snake on porch



## Loohan

Right now i got my buddy visiting me:



This is a friend of mine i have seen a couple times in my garden area. We have an understanding. I think he likes me. Why would a snake choose such an exposed spot?
It is overcast this morning, so he's not basking.

Close-up:
Er, the software won't let me upload a 2nd pic for some reason. Will try to append.


----------



## Loohan




----------



## Yvonne G

Ew-w. Sorry, but there's nothing 'cool' about that snake. Not at all!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w. Sorry, but there's nothing 'cool' about that snake. Not at all!!!


I'm with Loohan. It's cool. 

I'm also safely the other side of the ocean


----------



## Pearly

He maybe cool and all that, but I don't want him on my porch! Ever! I'd freak out if I saw him like that by my door. I can tell he's not venomous, still.... Big!!!!! And..,... brrrrrrr! Gives me creeps!


----------



## Rue

So cute! 

I'm glad he found a friend in you!


----------



## Loohan

Hey, i get a real warm and fuzzy feeling off this cold reptile. I love him. Plus, i'm sure he nails a few mice.


----------



## MPRC

Aww adorable. Do you know what kind? 
My boyfriend was sad the other day when I was playing with a garter snake and then let it go before he could hold it.


----------



## Rue

Black rat snake?


----------



## lisa127

He is beautiful! Looks like a black rat snake. Gorgeous creature.


----------



## wellington

I will take a non poisonous snake any time. He's pretty. Just don't give me spiders or scorpions


----------



## lisa127

wellington said:


> I will take a non poisonous snake any time. He's pretty. Just don't give me spiders or scorpions


Same here!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> Ew-w. Sorry, but there's nothing 'cool' about that snake. Not at all!!!




Those were my words as soon as I read it!! Yikes!!


----------



## Sara G.

Beautiful!!! Rat snakes are handy to have around, especially if you live by the water & are prone to having rats around!


----------



## MichaelaW

I get huge black rat snakes at my house. Six footers and larger! I pick them up all the time!


----------



## Loohan

It's official. We're in love.
2 days later, he's baaack. I took a vid:





and then later came back out and he was sprawled lengthwise:
http://loohan.com/blacksnake5.20.16.jpg
I eyeball him to be 7' long.


----------



## MPRC

He doesn't seem to mind sharing the porch with you. I'd probably be setting up a water dish for him, but I do that for toads and newts too.


----------



## Rue

Hahaha. Love that photo. Only a snake can chill like that!


----------



## Loohan

He's back again today, 1 day later.


----------



## surfergirl

there is warmth(rocks hold heat from sun for days, even overcast days....and there's food there getting warm too.... maybe rodents, moles, ground squirrels, mice, something good to eat he says. kinda looks like a black kingsnakes we have in ga, the one my neighbor was going to kill. these are the good guys very cool snakes.

*FEEDING HABITS:* Black kingsnakes are active almost exclusively by day, but are most active in the morning during the summer. They are strong constrictors and consume a variety of prey including snakes, lizards, rodents, birds, and turtle eggs. Kingsnakes are resistant to the venom of pit-vipors and they readily eat copperheads, cottonmouths, and rattlesnakes.


----------



## surfergirl

heres what ga black kingsnakes look like...color varies like torts...


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> He's back again today, 1 day later.
> View attachment 174298


Watch out! You may end up domesticating him! or her?... or do you have a way of knowing that?.... He sure is pretty. And biiiiiiiggggg! Long! Gives me little creeps but not too bad. I think I might be beginning to convert from my snake phobia. Now one thing I never see myself converting out of, is my arachnophobia. People with those big tarantulas.... I know they like them but me.... NO! For me they are ew-ew-ewwwww!


----------



## surfergirl

no spiders for me either...makes my skin crawl thinking about them. I am good so long as they do not get too close..worst experience for me is walking into a web....ewwwwwwewww


----------



## Loohan

surfergirl said:


> Black kingsnakes are active almost exclusively by day, but are most active in the morning during the summer. They are strong constrictors and consume a variety of prey including snakes, lizards, rodents, birds, and turtle eggs. Kingsnakes are resistant to the venom of pit-vipors and they readily eat copperheads, cottonmouths, and rattlesnakes.



Interesting. I have seen other kinds of kingsnakes here. However, i suspect this rat snake might be more likely:


----------



## Pearly

surfergirl said:


> no spiders for me either...makes my skin crawl thinking about them. I am good so long as they do not get too close..worst experience for me is walking into a web....ewwwwwwewww


Yep! Done that too! In my garden! Ewewww!!!!


----------



## surfergirl

Yep Rat snakes are good too. Read an article yesterday about copperheads in atlanta. People are releasing rats and king snakes in their yards to help control coppers. I had one shed a skin in my pump house for my pond. Little shed but big enough... I definitely will be filling the area where i think he is hunting for frogs and never put my hands where i cannot see them. :O
i have seen 3 copperheads near my house in 21 years so not really a big deal yet here.


----------



## bouaboua

I'm with you on this one~~


----------



## Loohan

surfergirl said:


> heres what ga black kingsnakes look like...color varies like torts...



I have not seen any like this!


----------



## Loohan

We got lots of copperheads here. I usually see a few per year.
And yes, this guy is acting pretty tame. This is how i was greeted when i came home form work just a while ago:
(that's 4 days out of the last 5 i've seen him here)


----------



## mike taylor

It's good you just let him hangout . I am the crazy one that goes and finds snakes to put under the house an tortoise shed so they will eat field mice . I'd rather have snakes around than mice an other animals that will hurt my tortoises . I did find a water snake in my pond trying to eat my fish so I took him off in the woods . Snakes are a good part of nature .


----------



## Pearly

surfergirl said:


> Yep Rat snakes are good too. Read an article yesterday about copperheads in atlanta. People are releasing rats and king snakes in their yards to help control coppers. I had one shed a skin in my pump house for my pond. Little shed but big enough... I definitely will be filling the area where i think he is hunting for frogs and never put my hands where i cannot see them. :O
> i have seen 3 copperheads near my house in 21 years so not really a big deal yet here.


Now, those do scare me more. What do you do when you run into one in your garden? Catch&relocate?


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> We got lots of copperheads here. I usually see a few per year.
> And yes, this guy is acting pretty tame. This is how i was greeted when i came home form work just a while ago:
> (that's 4 days out of the last 5 i've seen him here)
> View attachment 174394


I think it's really cool how he has claimed your house as his teritory. You have a guardian now! Will have give him a name!


----------



## Loohan

Don't have a name for him yet.

Too, too freaky. So this morning, i open the front door, and there he is, basking in the intermittent faint sunshine:




This was just a few minutes ago at 9:30 AM. I had been out earlier but not seen him.


----------



## Rue

Now you're going to have to make sure no one steps on him! ...you'll have to build a special snake bridge!


----------



## Loohan

Yeah, it's amazing how TRUSTING he is, totally unconcerned about his safety.

I was gonna append another pic but forum won't let me.


----------



## Loohan

He sure know how to RELAX.
And he doesn't flinch when i walk by him, talk to him, take pics...


----------



## Rue

Hmm...I hope he's not sick?


----------



## MPRC

Seems he likes the metal threshold strip. At least he will probably keep the solicitors away. 

I have met gopher snakes like that who don't care that YOU are in their territory. My dad used to have to flip his yard snake out of his way over and over while restocking the wood pile because the snake was on the hunt.


----------



## Pearly

LaDukePhoto said:


> Seems he likes the metal threshold strip. At least he will probably keep the solicitors away.
> 
> I have met gopher snakes like that who don't care that YOU are in their territory. My dad used to have to flip his yard snake out of his way over and over while restocking the wood pile because the snake was on the hunt.


Yeap! Personal Guardian, Security Forces, Secret Service, Bodyguard... any of those functions would fit. I bet the potential burglar would think twice before trying to break in I'm reading all your posts about snakes and it amazes me how you guys peacefully coexist with them and I love it! It helps me work through my phobia (what's left of it) and encourages me to have the hope in someday being able to fully and lovingly, completely embrace the Nature. With all her living things. Without exceptions. I'm trying to raise my kids that way but at times I feel like a fraud with my crazy phobias. I may have to take on an apprenticeship with some herp enthusiast to spend time, learn, get inspired and get some hands on


----------



## Loohan

I don't think he's sick. 
Early afternoon i saw him drinking out of the stock tank that catches rain off the roof. His head was dangling down to drink. By the time i got my camera, he was done and slithering back to his domain on my front step. At one point he gags and throws up a bit of water, but he seems fine. Video:




Over 2 hours later, he is still sitting on the top steps.


----------



## Loohan

Well, he showed up again this afternoon.


----------



## Loohan




----------



## Rue

He likes you!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Him coughing up the water was so random! 
I dont like snakes either but thats pretty cool how comfortable he is with you.


----------



## Loohan

He had just imbibed a lot of water with his head way below his body. I guess some of it didn't travel down the chute correctly.
Yeah, i am getting pretty attached to him.


----------



## Loohan

He didn't show up yesterday. We got 1.8" of rain. Today is also overcast, but warm and muggy. And here he is, sprawled comfortably where he belongs:




Note that he appears fatter in spots. Guess he found some little rodents.


----------



## MPRC

I think he needs a name...


----------



## Rue

Maybe he thinks all those black shoes are good camouflage. ..

....or funny shaped friends?


----------



## Loohan

Just too darn cute, if you ask me.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> Just too darn cute, if you ask me.
> 
> View attachment 175115


What a hoot! Love it! He's adopted your shoes as his "lovey"


----------



## Pearly

He definitely needs a name!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

He looks like a dexter ! 
If were going to start brainstorming names now.


----------



## Loohan

Dexter actually happens to be my legal name.

How about Mighty Usurper of Birkenstocks?




It blows me away how he completely trusts me not to harm him.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

What a coincidence  lol
But Birkenstocks sounds good!


----------



## Razan

That is so great that unknowingly your name was suggested for him. Guess he is fitting in just like family.


----------



## MPRC

He sees how you treat the shelled critters and wants in on it.


----------



## MPRC

This is my yard snake, Stinky. She still musks me when I pick her up so we mostly just nod and go out separate ways.


----------



## Rue

...how about Birks? Wouldn't want both of you called Dexter! It could get awfully confusing!


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Rue said:


> ...how about Birks? Wouldn't want both of you called Dexter! It could get awfully confusing!


"Dexter!" 
*snake and human Dexter both turn their heads*


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> Dexter actually happens to be my legal name.
> 
> How about Mighty Usurper of Birkenstocks?
> 
> View attachment 175119
> 
> 
> It blows me away how he completely trusts me not to harm him.


Now, this pic is just TOO MUCH!!!! He's totally made himself at home in your shoes!!!! Do you think he maybe someone's escaped or released pet?


----------



## Pearly

LaDukePhoto said:


> This is my yard snake, Stinky. She still musks me when I pick her up so we mostly just nod and go out separate ways.


She looks like she's smilling


----------



## Loohan

Pearly said:


> Now, this pic is just TOO MUCH!!!! He's totally made himself at home in your shoes!!!! Do you think he maybe someone's escaped or released pet?



I live in a rural area. I doubt anyone around here keeps snakes. I first saw him several weeks ago when i was weed-eating with an electric string trimmer about 100' away from my door, around an old dead hollow tree. I almost nicked him before i noticed him! And he didn't seem to be trying to flee. Silly thing. I stopped and apologized.
Then a couple weeks later i saw him again, just a few feet from there. Spoke respectfully to him.
Then the next time i saw him was the 18th when i took that 1st pic. (I'm confused as to why my first post is dated the 19th when i had just taken that pic. I did not see him the 19th, then the 20th i saw him again.)

I named him Fred. He just looks like a Fred to me somehow. Better than Snakey-Poo, anyway.
He's back on my steps now, despite low-70s overcast humid weather. Another storm coming in.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> I live in a rural area. I doubt anyone around here keeps snakes. I first saw him several weeks ago when i was weed-eating with an electric string trimmer about 100' away from my door, around an old dead hollow tree. I almost nicked him before i noticed him! And he didn't seem to be trying to flee. Silly thing. I stopped and apologized.
> Then a couple weeks later i saw him again, just a few feet from there. Spoke respectfully to him.
> Then the next time i saw him was the 18th when i took that 1st pic. (I'm confused as to why my first post is dated the 19th when i had just taken that pic. I did not see him the 19th, then the 20th i saw him again.)
> 
> I named him Fred. He just looks like a Fred to me somehow. Better than Snakey-Poo, anyway.
> He's back on my steps now, despite low-70s overcast humid weather. Another storm coming in.


I like Fred! I think it suits him. Looks you've got yourself an outdoor pet congratulations!


----------



## MPRC

Fred is a great name!

This is day 3 with my yard snake. We played hide and seek 3-4 times before I could scoop her up to save her from the mower. She doesn't greet me on my porch, haha.


----------



## MPRC




----------



## Pearly

LaDukePhoto said:


>


Garter snake? Really pretty! And I admire you for holding her in your bare hand. Listen to me talk! That snake is so small!!!! It's not like she can kill you... See how crazy phobias are? Totally irrational


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Very nice thread, There were 2 black snakes and a garter snake that hung around our house at the beach for years. I know that one of the black snakes was killed by a neighbor last summer. Haven't seen any snakes since last year, just figured all had moved on or been killed. But last Monday, Memorial Day I saw this little fellow in the back yard (made my day)

Today I was out front potting some cactus and spotted this guy with a full belly.

and then after taking these pics I turned around and almost stepped on this little guy.

this is not a new hatchling so I have no idea why he is wandering around my yard. Yesterday my neighbor across the street found a new hatchling snapper in her yard while she was cleaning up after her pugs.


----------



## Pearly

Hi there @Loohan, how's Fred doing? I miss seeing his posts


----------



## Loohan

Well, i last saw him on the 27th, except for a brief glimpse a couple days ago. On the 27th i built sort of a protective cage under the top step for him, so he wouldn't be so exposed and defenseless if an inquisitive dog comes around.
There is actually a hole in the wall he goes in and out of. I think it only leads to a wall compartment with fiberglas insulation :-( But he is secure in there. Intuitively, i sense him in there now.
Fiberglas won't hurt his hide, but he probably has inhaled a tiny bit.
A couple days ago he was partway out of the hole and resting his head on the step, but as i approached he got uncharacteristically skittish and drew back in the hole.
Yeah, i sure miss seeing him.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> Well, i last saw him on the 27th, except for a brief glimpse a couple days ago. On the 27th i built sort of a protective cage under the top step for him, so he wouldn't be so exposed and defenseless if an inquisitive dog comes around.
> There is actually a hole in the wall he goes in and out of. I think it only leads to a wall compartment with fiberglas insulation :-( But he is secure in there. Intuitively, i sense him in there now.
> Fiberglas won't hurt his hide, but he probably has inhaled a tiny bit.
> A couple days ago he was partway out of the hole and resting his head on the step, but as i approached he got uncharacteristically skittish and drew back in the hole.
> Yeah, i sure miss seeing him.


Well... Maybe Fred is a... Frederica? With belly full of eggs???


----------



## Loohan

Pearly said:


> Well... Maybe Fred is a... Frederica? With belly full of eggs???



Just a hunch Fred is male. However, when i last saw "him" briefly, i had doubts it was him because it seemed smaller and very skittish.
Then this morning i found this other snake there!






which i get a more female vibe off of, and have named her Angie.

I don't know anything about snake breeding habits.


----------



## Rue

Woo! Lookit her go! 

I see the word is out! Your place is the place to be!


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> Just a hunch Fred is male. However, when i last saw "him" briefly, i had doubts it was him because it seemed smaller and very skittish.
> Then this morning i found this other snake there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which i get a more female vibe off of, and have named her Angie.
> 
> I don't know anything about snake breeding habits.


Wow! She does look different somehow... less black, more dappled or something ... Seems not as solid black as the other snake. And "skittish" maybe because of a "vulnerable state". I'm theorizing now, that this is female either ready to breed or gravid and looking for a safe place. Great research topic though on snake breeding


----------



## Loohan

Pearly said:


> Wow! She does look different somehow... less black, more dappled or something ... Seems not as solid black as the other snake. And "skittish" maybe because of a "vulnerable state". I'm theorizing now, that this is female either ready to breed or gravid and looking for a safe place. Great research topic though on snake breeding



I just went into my crawl space to look around. Evidently the snakes have access to the whole place.

Here is their hole:



I have seen Fred go in there a couple times. Despite that he looks too fat for the hole.
You can see part of the protective cage i built for Fred, although i have not seen him since. 

Ever since i had this cabin built in 2012, i have had mice down there, and neither i nor the carpenters could figure out how they get in.
So i had a bunch of mousetraps down there, which i just sprang, out of fear that a snake could be harmed. Plus, the snakes seem to be doing a better job, anyway. I did find 2 dead mice in the traps, but they were old and dessicated.
But i'm not sure how mice get in because this hole is hard for them to access. But if this becomes a traditional habitat for a snake clan, the issue should be resolved.
There are also crickets down there.

In 2014 i had a smaller black snake living down there that is saw about 3 times. Then a few months ago, i found a larger snake skin right near the area where the hole is.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> I just went into my crawl space to look around. Evidently the snakes have access to the whole place.
> 
> Here is their hole:
> View attachment 176629
> 
> 
> I have seen Fred go in there a couple times. Despite that he looks too fat for the hole.
> You can see part of the protective cage i built for Fred, although i have not seen him since.
> 
> Ever since i had this cabin built in 2012, i have had mice down there, and neither i nor the carpenters could figure out how they get in.
> So i had a bunch of mousetraps down there, which i just sprang, out of fear that a snake could be harmed. Plus, the snakes seem to be doing a better job, anyway. I did find 2 dead mice in the traps, but they were old and dessicated.
> But i'm not sure how mice get in because this hole is hard for them to access. But if this becomes a traditional habitat for a snake clan, the issue should be resolved.
> There are also crickets down there.
> 
> In 2014 i had a smaller black snake living down there that is saw about 3 times. Then a few months ago, i found a larger snake skin right near the area where the hole is.


 maybe it's been Fred this whole time living there, growing, shedding...


----------



## Pearly

Hey there's a new member that just signed on, new to torts, but been breeding snakes for a long time. Perhaps you can get some insight from him


----------



## Pearly

@rupe, thought you might be interested in checking this thread out and perhaps enriching the thread by offering some snake expert insight


----------



## Loohan

Now Angie is getting tamer. 2 days ago she was shyly peeping ar me with just her head sticking out of the hole.
This morning she's sprawled on the ledge. In the shade by the time i noticed her, but that spot would have been in the sun a bit earlier.




I talked to her and took a few pics. She did not seem alarmed.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> Now Angie is getting tamer. 2 days ago she was shyly peeping ar me with just her head sticking out of the hole.
> This morning she's sprawled on the ledge. In the shade by the time i noticed her, but that spot would have been in the sun a bit earlier.
> 
> View attachment 176923
> 
> 
> I talked to her and took a few pics. She did not seem alarmed.


Looks like she has some red color on her. Glad she's making herself at home there. I love this thread!!!


----------



## Loohan

Yay! Got to see my buddy Fred again this morning:




He was behind one of my stock tanks. I videoed him as he snaked his way across the driveway to go find some breakfast in the woods. But the vids didn't turn out that great.
Have not seen Angie again yet.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> Yay! Got to see my buddy Fred again this morning:
> 
> View attachment 177463
> 
> 
> He was behind one of my stock tanks. I videoed him as he snaked his way across the driveway to go find some breakfast in the woods. But the vids didn't turn out that great.
> Have not seen Angie again yet.


So cool! How big is he?


----------



## Rue

Great pic!


----------



## Loohan

Pearly said:


> So cool! How big is he?


I haven't gotten around to stretching him out along a tape measure, but i think he is over 7' long and maybe as much as 8' or close to it.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> I haven't gotten around to stretching him out along a tape measure, but i think he is over 7' long and maybe as much as 8' or close to it.


No???! Shame on you!  still, estimated 7feet... Wow!!!! That's a one big snake!!! No wonder he's not bashful is Angie much smaller?


----------



## Loohan

Pearly said:


> No???! Shame on you!  still, estimated 7feet... Wow!!!! That's a one big snake!!! No wonder he's not bashful is Angie much smaller?



Angie is visibly smaller, but also pretty big.


----------



## Rue

My rat snake was also about 7 feet long, but your guy looks like he has a bigger girth. Different species of course.


----------



## Loohan

Yeah, he's a chunky guy and i suspect he eats a lot of mice 'n stuff. I dunno what the lifespan is of these things, or how much time he has left, but he seems to be going strong.


----------



## Rue

In the wild it's hard to say, and captive animals haven't been kept captive all that long, but I've read anywhere from 7-30 years, lol.


----------



## Pearly

Hey had Fred been around lately?


----------



## Loohan

I seem to sense him around but haven't seen him. But i saw Angie a couple weeks ago. She dropped from the ledge under the stairs onto the ground, then raced off nervously across the driveway into the woods.
She sure is big. Almost as big as Fred.


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> I seem to sense him around but haven't seen him. But i saw Angie a couple weeks ago. She dropped from the ledge under the stairs onto the ground, then raced off nervously across the driveway into the woods.
> She sure is big. Almost as big as Fred.


Poor thing, that must have scared her


----------



## Loohan

Pearly said:


> Poor thing, that must have scared her


She deliberately dropped. Made some noise, too, as there are some old leaves down there. And she's a big old snake.
I think if she weren't so skittish she would not have dropped. But she saw me coming, and even though she must be pretty aware i'm her friend, she is nervous and probably dropped to get out of there fast.


----------



## Pearly

I love your snake thread. For some reason the way you talk about Fred and Angie helps me get over my fear of snakes


----------



## kelii

What a beautiful snake!


----------



## Loohan

Yes! I got to see my buddy Fred again after months. Twice today.




https://www.youtube.com/embed/vVOkAyFmAyw

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Z1pnpxEtAuM


----------



## Loohan

Funny that i can seldom upload a 2nd pic in the same post, and also now vids won't embed. There are 2 vid links above.

And here is another pic. Those blocks are 16".


----------



## Loohan

So odd that the pic DID upload both tries, but there was no way to see that until i posted. And once i posted i tried to delete the thumbnails, but again, they do not show up in the edit box.


----------



## itiswhatitis

Black rat snake or black racer !!!


----------



## itiswhatitis

This guy hangs out in the back yard a lot too.


----------



## Loohan

I meant to say, regarding the first vid:
I initially involuntarily leapt backwards several feet upon seeing a snake, which seems to have spooked him.
I got my camera and tried to sweet-talk him, but he slowly backed down the hole! That metallic noise is from his scales rubbing backwards against the edge of the steel flashing. I hope he didn't lose any scales.
Just a couple seconds after i turned the camera off, he had disappeared.


----------



## MPRC

Glad to see Fred again!


----------



## GingerLove

Wow, just caught up on this thread. When I see a black snake in my backyard, my first thought is "Agh, kill it!!", but your devotion and care is inspiring nonetheless.  Glad you three are friends.


----------



## Loohan

Guess what i found in my crawl space today:


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow! That's one BIG snake skin.


----------



## Loohan

Well, it's a warm spring day, and i just saw Fred for the first time this year:




But that's not all.
On the 4th (i think it was) which was also warm, i saw Angie at least 3 times. One of those times she was completely out and sprawled on the wooden steps. Unfortunately i needed to come up those steps to get in the house, and no matter how unthreatening i tried to be, she scurried off into her hole. However, leaving a couple feet of tail sticking out vulnerably for some time.

Also there is a new guy i saw at the same time. A couple times he was poking out the right hole while Angie was poking out the left. They look about the same, but i can recognize who's who, don't ask me how.
I call the new guy Sam, and he is not afraid to hang out partially extruded from the hole, but hasn't shown more than a foot or so of length yet. Here is a pic from the 4th, but i also saw him again earlier today.




The next few days are supposed to be warm as well...


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> Well, it's a warm spring day, and i just saw Fred for the first time this year:
> 
> View attachment 204638
> 
> 
> But that's not all.
> On the 4th (i think it was) which was also warm, i saw Angie at least 3 times. One of those times she was completely out and sprawled on the wooden steps. Unfortunately i needed to come up those steps to get in the house, and no matter how unthreatening i tried to be, she scurried off into her hole. However, leaving a couple feet of tail sticking out vulnerably for some time.
> 
> Also there is a new guy i saw at the same time. A couple times he was poking out the right hole while Angie was poking out the left. They look about the same, but i can recognize who's who, don't ask me how.
> I call the new guy Sam, and he is not afraid to hang out partially extruded from the hole, but hasn't shown more than a foot or so of length yet. Here is a pic from the 4th, but i also saw him again earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 204643
> 
> 
> The next few days are supposed to be warm as well...


Wow! Your snake group is growing!!!! I have missed your "Fred and Angie" stories!


----------



## keepergale

You probabaly wouldn't believe how jealous I am. I only have a couple resident lizards. What I wouldn't give to have some snake watching right in my own yard.


----------



## GingerLove

Loohan said:


> Well, it's a warm spring day, and i just saw Fred for the first time this year:
> 
> View attachment 204638
> 
> 
> But that's not all.
> On the 4th (i think it was) which was also warm, i saw Angie at least 3 times. One of those times she was completely out and sprawled on the wooden steps. Unfortunately i needed to come up those steps to get in the house, and no matter how unthreatening i tried to be, she scurried off into her hole. However, leaving a couple feet of tail sticking out vulnerably for some time.
> 
> Also there is a new guy i saw at the same time. A couple times he was poking out the right hole while Angie was poking out the left. They look about the same, but i can recognize who's who, don't ask me how.
> I call the new guy Sam, and he is not afraid to hang out partially extruded from the hole, but hasn't shown more than a foot or so of length yet. Here is a pic from the 4th, but i also saw him again earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 204643
> 
> 
> The next few days are supposed to be warm as well...


Those are really great pictures, by the way. It must have let you get close! Let's just say I'm glad he's in your lawn and not mine.


----------



## Loohan

Fred often lays on that ledge for hours, undisturbed by my comings and goings. He's there now.

A while ago he was more exposed:




Note how much he trusts me. He knows i love him and is so relaxed i can step over him repeatedly without alarming him.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nictitating_membrane


----------



## MPRC

Look at the milky eye, he's about to shed. If he doesn't have a good moist spot to soak you might toss him a kitty litter pan or something in a hidden spot for him to soak. We used to have gopher snakes in our decorative creek between ponds when they were about to shed.


----------



## Loohan

MPRC said:


> Look at the milky eye, he's about to shed. If he doesn't have a good moist spot to soak you might toss him a kitty litter pan or something in a hidden spot for him to soak. We used to have gopher snakes in our decorative creek between ponds when they were about to shed.



Oh, that's not a nicty membrane?
There are several stock tanks full of water very close. Reference the earlier vid taken of him returning from one. But i'll put a tote with some water under those steps.


----------



## MPRC

Snakes don't have any eyelids at all. They "go blue" due to the top eyelid scale separating from the new scale underneath. They are usually more moody around this time because they can't see as well. If he acts more flighty don't take it personally. And i forgot about the stock tanks, I'm sure he's totally fine.


----------



## Loohan

Ha, well he was not flighty but eventually slunk back in his hole.
I realized too late why. I had harvested a bucket of leeks and was cleaning them for drying. Handy stock tank to rinse them in, mulch pile for discarding the greens, stairsteps for a towel to put the clean pieces on, a snake to keep me company... he had been on the ledge to the right of the stairs a long time.
But then the harsh onion smell must have driven him away.


----------



## MPRC

Loohan said:


> Ha, well he was not flighty but eventually slunk back in his hole.
> I realized too late why. I had harvested a bucket of leeks and was cleaning them for drying. Handy stock tank to rinse them in, mulch pile for discarding the greens, stairsteps for a towel to put the clean pieces on, a snake to keep me company... he had been on the ledge to the right of the stairs a long time.
> But then the harsh onion smell must have driven him away.



It might drive me away too!


----------



## Loohan

Here's the big guy with his new skin.
Subsequent to my last post, i saw him a couple days, lazing for hours in the warmth with blue, blue eyes. He did not seem shy at all. Then i did not see him again until just now.
But now he is out there on a cool, overcast day. Or he was until a few minutes ago. Now there is thunder approaching.
I don't think i've seen any of these snakes out on a cool day before.


----------



## Momof4

Oh my, if I was surrounded by snakes and finding skin in the house I would be freaking out and wouldn't be able to sleep in my own bed!!

I really admire you for hanging with them. I know some of you are jealous of her friends but I just don't have it in me 
I don't mind a big snake in a controlled environment. I would pet it but It's the wild ones you gotta watch out for!
For some reason I just had to zoom in on those eyes! They are creepy cool to me but I just might have nightmares tonight so I'm leaving and looking at cute animals that make me smile so it's the last thing my brain sees. 

Oh I'll be back to check on them. I do love the stories!


----------



## Loohan

Oh, these black snakes are quite benign unless you keep poultry. They are also called chicken snakes around here.


----------



## Loohan

Not a good video. I caught the action too late. I hadn't seen the snakes in several days. Yesterday i saw Sam (my #3 black snake) briefly before he scuttled back down the hole.
But this morning, i saw a NEW real BIG snake twice on my steps. Each time, it immediately ran back in the hole. It seems about as big as Fred, but has browner skin.

Then a bit later, as i noisily stepped out the door, 2 snakes came running back from the east side of the house, zipped by me and slithered back in the hole. Well, Sam actually stayed outside on the ledge.
They were intertwined the whole time they were racing along! Somehow. 
I will call the new one Betsy. Looks like Betsy and Sam are an item.
I wish i had gotten the camera started a couple seconds earlier.


----------



## Yvonne G

No thank you! I really don't like snakes. If I had that many snakes living under my house I just don't know what I'd do.


----------



## Link

surfergirl said:


> there is warmth(rocks hold heat from sun for days, even overcast days....and there's food there getting warm too.... maybe rodents, moles, ground squirrels, mice, something good to eat he says. kinda looks like a black kingsnakes we have in ga, the one my neighbor was going to kill. these are the good guys very cool snakes.
> View attachment 174311
> *FEEDING HABITS:* Black kingsnakes are active almost exclusively by day, but are most active in the morning during the summer. They are strong constrictors and consume a variety of prey including snakes, lizards, rodents, birds, and turtle eggs. Kingsnakes are resistant to the venom of pit-vipors and they readily eat copperheads, cottonmouths, and rattlesnakes.


I agreed with you his size makes me believe he is a king snake. Very good snake to keep around. He eats the venomous snakes


----------



## MPRC

Your snakes are so much more impressive than our piddly little garter snakes. I saw a 4ft Gopher snake last week but he took off before I could get a photo op. We also just discovered immature salamanders in our pond so that's neat too.


----------



## Link

Link said:


> I agreed with you his size makes me believe he is a king snake. Very good snake to keep around. He eats the venomous snakes


Further review changes my assessment it is a lovely rat snake.


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> No thank you! I really don't like snakes. If I had that many snakes living under my house I just don't know what I'd do.


Haha! Me too! But have really thoroughly enjoyed Loohan's black snake thread. He has a way of portaying them in positive light making me less afraid of them because it's not that I dislike them. I'm just scared of them. Never had any around growing up, only saw them on TV and trip to the ZOO, people didn't keep them as pets back then in my home country, and there were only a couple of species living in the wild so rare that despite of lots of different outdoor activities I had never seen one... so just grew up with this fear/phobia of an ignorant person. Many yrs later and time educating myself I'm still scared of them but not freaking out so bad any more at sight of little garden snake or legless lizard (anything with no legs= freak out!) Anyway, thank you for this thread! Love reading it!


----------



## Link

I deal with a bunch of them. Most of the ones I deal with are poisonous though. Water Moccasins, Rattlesnakes, Copperheads, and Pygmy Rattlers. I monitor lakes rivers and streams water qualities. So I see them everywhere....Like this one above my head under a bridge...Nice Water Moccasin (Also known as a Cottonmouth)


----------



## Loohan

I think i saw a 5th big one yesterday. Also poked his head out onto the step a couple times. Thought it was Angie at first but has that lighter color like Betsy.
I call this one Phil.
I may have a couple dozen more for all i know.

I do have garter snakes too; the colorful type. Haven't seen any since last year though.


----------



## Pearly

Link said:


> I deal with a bunch of them. Most of the ones I deal with are poisonous though. Water Moccasins, Rattlesnakes, Copperheads, and Pygmy Rattlers. I monitor lakes rivers and streams water qualities. So I see them everywhere....Like this one above my head under a bridge...Nice Water Moccasin (Also known as a Cottonmouth)
> View attachment 209087


Sh$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!! Mamma mia!!!! I'd be having a heart attack right there if saw this thing above my head!!!


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> I think i saw a 5th big one yesterday. Also poked his head out onto the step a couple times. Thought it was Angie at first but has that lighter color like Betsy.
> I call this one Phil.
> I may have a couple dozen more for all i know.
> 
> I do have garter snakes too; the colorful type. Haven't seen any since last year though.


Oh man!!! They'll just.... keep on coming... like that????? What do they eat on your property??? Something is attracting them


----------



## Loohan

Pearly said:


> Oh man!!! They'll just.... keep on coming... like that????? What do they eat on your property??? Something is attracting them



Well, mice come in, whether by the same holes or some other unknown entrance. The mice probably feed on the crickets down there, maybe other things. I saw a scorpion once (left it alone).
But i think it's mainly my charisma that attracts the snakes :-]

Occasionally i hear scratching of mice in the insulation between the floor joists at night. But then, the following night, nothing.

Also the snakes make forays outdoors on warm days; there are woods nearby.

Haven't seen them in a while, though. Seems last year also, i didn't see Fred much after mid spring or so. Maybe they get more cautious for some reason.


----------



## daniellenc

Beautiful rat snake I'm so jealous and him hiding in your shoes is hilarious. Fred probably took a leave of absence due to Angie's arrival. Snakes are solitary animals and do not share space. I'm guessing your rodent supply in that hole is alive and well and they are competing for food, lol.


----------



## Loohan

daniellenc said:


> Beautiful rat snake I'm so jealous and him hiding in your shoes is hilarious. Fred probably took a leave of absence due to Angie's arrival. Snakes are solitary animals and do not share space. I'm guessing your rodent supply in that hole is alive and well and they are competing for food, lol.



Oh, they seem gregarious enough. As i said, Sam and Betsy were all snuggly. And as i reported in post #105, a couple times Sam was poking out the right hole while Angie was poking out the left.


----------



## Link

Pearly said:


> Sh$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!! Mamma mia!!!! I'd be having a heart attack right there if saw this thing above my head!!!


Umm I kind of did.... I left out another way


----------



## Pearly

Good!!! They just creep me out. I saw some baby w.moccasins once in Louisianna at the edge of a big bayou. There were several of them, little things with their clear colored markings, just swimming away in shallow water under boardwalk by visitors center. It was interesting to watch them but I was so glad to ba back in our van. Lol!


----------



## Pearly

Pearly said:


> Good!!! They just creep me out. I saw some baby w.moccasins once in Louisianna at the edge of a big bayou. There were several of them, little things with their clear colored markings, just swimming away in shallow water under boardwalk by visitors center. It was interesting to watch them but I was so glad to ba back in our van. Lol!


But back to your thread @Loohan have there been any Fred or Angie sightings lately? Or maybe a clutch of their eggs somewhere?


----------



## Loohan

No. Even last year as it got to be summer he was rarely seen.
I suspect the black ones sneak in and out when i'm not looking.
I have not seen any snakes, period, in a while, though i live in the woods and i am gardening, etc.
Haven't even seen any copperheads or rattlers yet this year. But no doubt that will happen soon.


----------



## Loohan

In July, i saw little Phil several times. Here he is under my carport a short distance from my cabin:


He is the smallest of the known 5.
I also saw Betsy sticking her head out a time or two.

Then this morning, i was treated to the presence of the majestic Fred:





He was outside, then he sniffed around the entrance hole as though he smelled a mouse or something. Perhaps he had come out the other hole but then smelled a mouse and tracked it to this hole. Mice leave urine trails to advertise their reproductive status to others.
Then he took off, apparently tracking this mouse.


----------



## Pearly

Looks like Phil came for a drink


----------



## Pearly

Loohan said:


> In July, i saw little Phil several times. Here he is under my carport a short distance from my cabin:
> View attachment 215213
> 
> He is the smallest of the known 5.
> I also saw Betsy sticking her head out a time or two.
> 
> Then this morning, i was treated to the presence of the majestic Fred:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was outside, then he sniffed around the entrance hole as though he smelled a mouse or something. Perhaps he had come out the other hole but then smelled a mouse and tracked it to this hole. Mice leave urine trails to advertise their reproductive status to others.
> Then he took off, apparently tracking this mouse.


I was going to ask about what Fred was looking for poking his head around smelling things, but smelling food makes sense. Great video clip. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## richosullivan

Here are a couple of my snake companions that I come across a few times a year.


----------



## Jonh Wick

I really did not dare look at this snake, it was scary.


----------



## Loohan

Yes! It is always good for my morale to see good Fred again. We have had 2 real warm days and a very mild night in between, and here is his first sortie of the year, i presume.
I went back out a few minutes later and he was gone; probably on the hunt for snacks.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Loohan said:


> View attachment 236370
> 
> 
> Yes! It is always good for my morale to see good Fred again. We have had 2 real warm days and a very mild night in between, and here is his first sortie of the year, i presume.
> I went back out a few minutes later and he was gone; probably on the hunt for snacks.



Wow.... now “that’s a snake” - thanks for keeping your thread updated!


----------



## Loohan

My snakes have been shy this season. I have barely caught a glimpse of them. Then yesterday i noticed this skin as well as Sam. The skin is ~5' long and i think Sam had just shed.


----------



## Razan

He was just shy because he wasn't looking his best. Now he is all shed and gorgeous ready for photos.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Loohan said:


> My snakes have been shy this season. I have barely caught a glimpse of them. Then yesterday i noticed this skin as well as Sam. The skin is ~5' long and i think Sam had just shed.
> View attachment 246186



Very nice!


----------



## Loohan

So far this year i have only seen one of my crawl-space snakes, and i saw her several times each on 2 separate days.




Angie on April 30, 2019.




Angie 3 days ago. She has some red-brown color on part of her body.


----------



## zoomin

OMG awesome


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## Razan

That looks seriously long. Do you know an approximate length of this one ? It almost looks like 2 different snakes.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Razan said:


> That looks seriously long. Do you know an approximate length of this one ?



I’d hazard a guess of 12’-15’ but there’s nothing to give a good guess.


----------



## Loohan

Angie? Over 3 feet i'd say.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Loohan said:


> Angie? Over 3 feet i'd say.



I was referencing the king cobra in the second humorous picture I posted …Adult king cobras are 3.18 to 4 m (10.4 to 13.1 ft) long. The longest known individual measured 5.85 m (19.2 ft).


----------



## vladimir

@Loohan have the snakes been about recently?


----------



## Loohan

Big Fred seems to have died, presumably of old age, a couple years ago. I sure miss him.
I saw Phil (i think) yesterday and on rare occasions before. I saw another black snake climbing in, new one i think, last year. Actually filmed that one on a trail cam i had set up for a while. 
Angie once. Other than that, no.


----------



## Cathie G

Loohan said:


> It's official. We're in love.
> 2 days later, he's baaack. I took a vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then later came back out and he was sprawled lengthwise:
> http://loohan.com/blacksnake5.20.16.jpg
> I eyeball him to be 7' long.


Well... from growing up around black snakes I'd say he is a she. I actually once stepped on one when I was a child. I was gathering black berries. She just turned her head around and looked at me.She didn't get mad or bite.?


----------



## Cathie G

Cathie G said:


> Well... from growing up around black snakes I'd say he is a she. I actually once stepped on one when I was a child. I was gathering black berries. She just turned her head around and looked at me.She didn't get mad or bite.?


I think people just kill them because they can be such a big snake. But I've not seen a single one be aggressive towards people and I've had many encounters if we are talking about the same type. A large female is great to have around except maybe the snake will lay eggs and you'll have a bunch of little ones. I've seen that too. I like black snakes.


----------



## Loohan

Yes they seem pretty docile.
I saw a big one a few weeks ago, climbing up a wild cherry tree by my buildings. I've seen a few real big ones around.


----------



## Cathie G

Loohan said:


> Yes they seem pretty docile.
> I saw a big one a few weeks ago, climbing up a wild cherry tree by my buildings. I've seen a few real big ones around.


I'll have to Google to say which species we have but I'm pretty sure it's the same. They'll eat mice, rats and poisonous snakes but I've never seen them be aggressive towards me. Maybe they'll eat bird eggs but you can always give them a chicken egg now and then.?


----------



## Loohan

Around here they are also called chicken snakes. For a reason.


----------



## Cathie G

Loohan said:


> Around here they are also called chicken snakes. For a reason.


They are black rat snakes here in Ohio they can be 8'. But really it's weird because the pictures don't look like the ones I've seen in person. I guess it depends on the lighting. I didn't know they had white on them or grey. They always just looked black. I just think they're interesting because they are almost naturally tame. I'm not saying they won't bite, but if anyone should have been bitten by now, it would be me. They're a good snake to have around.


----------



## Loohan

They are also known as black rat snakes here, and i have also seen varying amounts of brown on them.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Loohan said:


> Around here they are also called chicken snakes. For a reason.



cause they eat whole chickens!


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> cause they eat whole chickens!


As big as they can be here in my part of Ohio that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Cathie G

Loohan said:


> They are also known as black rat snakes here, and i have also seen varying amounts of brown on them.


Do some of your's look all black? I've been looking half the day to see the black snakes in my area online. I know they have to be black rat because of their size but I've never seen any color but black on the ones I've seen in my area. Maybe I didn't notice or the light camouflaged them. Sorry it's kinda an interesting subject to me. It's been a mystery to me as to why I've not been bit. I would have if I were them.?


----------



## Loohan

Yes, most of them are all black or nearly so. I am not sure whether the same individual's color might change at times.


----------



## Cathie G

Loohan said:


> Yes, most of them are all black or nearly so. I am not sure whether the same individual's color might change at times.


Yea that is what I've always seen too. Yet Ohio web sites for Ohio snakes is showing the black rat with patterns with white and different colors. I was beginning to wonder if my mind was still intact. I can't remember seeing a black snake with any color but black. I was thinking also maybe it's a color specifically for my area. I'm not sure of the color change at times either. I've never seen one come out of hibernation.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Loohan said:


> Yes, most of them are all black or nearly so. I am not sure whether the same individual's color might change at times.


Love the look of black rat snakes! Always wanted an eastern indigo snake! Their love of squirting poop everywhere held me back


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Love the look of black rat snakes! Always wanted an eastern indigo snake! Their love of squirting poop everywhere held me back


I forget the name of the snake here in Ohio that when it feels like it is loosing the fight it'll play possum ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I forget the name of the snake here in Ohio that when it feels like it is loosing the fight it'll play possum ?


There are a few that do.. the one that comes to mind is the western hognose


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There are a few that do.. the one that comes to mind is the western hognose


Which are also one of my favs


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> There are a few that do.. the one that comes to mind is the western hognose


It is a hognose. I had to of course look at the site again just out of curiosity.?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Which are also one of my favs


Yeah their antics made me laugh.


----------

